# German Shepherd XMastiff ??



## country friend (May 11, 2002)

I need to know if my female German Shepherd that got breed by a Mastiff , would it be safe for her to have the puppies ?


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Probably. Unless she is supersmall for a GSD....and the dad is superhuge....


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

If they are fairly close in size not likely a problem. If she is tiny and he is huge as the person above said it might be a problem if she has a small litter. If she has several pups then she will be fine. The more there are in the litter the smaller they will be. The fun part will be deciding what to call them. I am voting for "Masterds"


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Germiffs... Masmans.. Masterds as stated above... Germiff Masterds? I think that's good, lol.

I hope you have a healthy litter of Germiff Masterds soon.  Sounds like she WAS bred. 

I think it would be fine. Good luck!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Probably okay. Puppies tend to be the same size, excluding giant or toy breeds. The larger breeds tend to have more puppies, so they have to share and don't get as big as you'd think. Feed her well.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

I would pay lots of attention to her feeding the pups. I don't think our GS could ever feed a litter of our tibetians after the first few days. Definitly want to pick up on her care and nutrition now and through out the feedings.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I have a German Shepherd/Mastiff cross & she is awesome!! I wish I could find another just like her. Gentle as can be with humans & animals.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I demand pictures, once the puppies are born! I'd love to see that mix  Just don't tell my husband, or I'll end up with a Mastard puppy :teehee:


----------



## momahen87 (Apr 2, 2014)

I have to see these babies


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh I was hoping for an update.... and pics .....


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

I want to see a Mastard! And maybe slip one into a giant purse and take it home...


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Country Fried....did your girl have Mastard puppies? She'd be due about now if she was bred when you posted.......


----------

